# απένταξη = exclusion



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Την απένταξη της ΔΕΗ και της ΕΥΔΑΠ από το πρόγραμμα αποκρατικοποιήσεων, που προβλέπει το Μεσοπρόθεσμο Πλαίσιο Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής, ζήτησε ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ, Αλέξανδρος Αθανασιάδης, από τον αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης και υπουργό Οικονομικών, Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο, με τον οποίο συναντήθηκε στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231115214

Δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός, απλώς δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά.

Προτείνω *exclusion*, αλλά το μυαλό μου βάδισε σε περίεργους δρόμους. Θυμήθηκα την ένταξή μας στην Κοινότητα (Greece's integration into the European Community) και αναρωτήθηκα αν η απένταξη θα ήταν disintegration...


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 27, 2011)

Ίσως και *exemption*, όπως π.χ. σε αυτή την αναζήτηση.


----------



## pontios (Dec 12, 2017)

nickel said:


> Θυμήθηκα την ένταξή μας στην Κοινότητα (Greece's integration into the European Community) και αναρωτήθηκα αν η απένταξη θα ήταν disintegration...



Περίεργο να μην υπάρχει στα λεξικά - συνάντησα τη λέξη σήμερα (για πρώτη φορά).

Just guessing?
Maybe, as you say, it's the opposite of being integrated or included into a (select?) team/list/group (το αντίθετο της "ένταξης")

So, perhaps, when someone was integrated or included it's because they (initially) "made the cut?" - and the opposite of "making the cut" or "making the grade" (once in) would be being "cut"? (as in "cut from the team"?) - i.e., being omitted? discharged? downgraded?

απένταξη = omission/discharge/downgrade?

An "exclusion" or being excluded would mean you didn't get in (or weren't included ) or didn't make it (the grade/the cut) in the first place? (whereas, maybe here we're referring to a negative revision and downgrade? - i.e., you were once in, but now you're being shown the door? - as you no longer have what it takes?).


----------



## pontios (Dec 14, 2017)

Note to self... (I hate leaving things/ideas half finished, sorry) :)

Still guessing ....
I think the noun I was looking for was “removal” (or “dropping”) - of something or someone from being (as in, from continuing to be) included in a list/team/group.
— e.g., The Senator called for the removal/dropping of the Public Electricity Corporation and the Athens Water Corporation from (among) the list of companies to be privatised.

Απένταξη = removal from a list (that something or someone was/is included in)?
So this something or someone weren’t originally excluded from being on the list ... so removal works better than exclusion??


----------

